# MS-DOS download



## kiwichatgrrl (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi.....somehow I've managed to delet MS-DOS from my Windows ME computer....I have no idea when or how...can anyone please tell me where I can download it from or get it back


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What do you mean exactly? What did you delete? What are the error mssages and under what circumstances do they occur?


----------



## kiwichatgrrl (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't know....I haven't used ms-dos on my pc for 2-3 years. I went to use it today to play a game and it isn't there anymore. I searched for it but couldn't find it.


----------



## dingle (Jan 3, 2005)

If DOS was deleted, ME wouldn't startup ?

Do you get an error message, or which file is being referenced ?


----------



## kiwichatgrrl (Dec 25, 2004)

no error message. I just did a search for ms-dos on my computer and it came up with file not found


----------



## dingle (Jan 3, 2005)

ms-dos as a file does not exist afaik. 
To get into dos...
Start|Run|Type "Command"| Click OK
This will get you into DOS.

Also, on W2K or upwards, you can run CMD or COMMAND, with some minor differences.


----------



## kiwichatgrrl (Dec 25, 2004)

I tried that when I typed "command" it came up with "a device attached to the system is not running"

When I type "cmd" it came up with "windows cannot find cmd you may hsve typed the name incorrectly or another program cannot find the system file.

Also I tried creating an ms-dos prompt on my desktop and when I tried to use it, it came up with "a device sttached to the system is not running"


----------

